# alsa and bluetooth audio

## v_andal

Probably, this is a well know problem. Just want to confirm it  :Smile: 

I have small Bluetooth headset, no-stereo, nothing fancy. The bluez-test-audio connect works fine and adds the headset. The hcitool con lists it as connected. But Alsa does not have it in the list of devices. I've tried to follow http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Bluetooth_headset but with no success.

The output from hcitool con

Connections:

	< ACL 00:0C:78:17:55:49 handle 14 state 1 lm MASTER AUTH ENCRYPT 

aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

asound.conf

pcm.bluetooth {

   type bluetooth

   device 00:0C:78:17:55:49

   profile "auto"

}

ctl.bluetooth { 

   type bluetooth 

}

If I try to use the bluetooth device with mplayer, then I get

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: audio/pcm_bluetooth.c:1613:(audioservice_expect)

BT_START_STREAM failed : Success(0)

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: audio/pcm_bluetooth.c:1572:(audioservice_recv) Too short

(1 bytes) IPC packet from bluetoothd

Anyone can recommend anything? I'm using 64-bit system. Currently with 2.6.38 kernel, but version 2.6.37 didn't do any difference.

Also I've tried both stable and unstable bluez.

----------

